# Mckesh Towing Mirrors



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I"m in the process of buying a set of (pricey) McKesh mirrors. They want an additional $15 for each convex mirror. Has anybody try buying a set of convex from Camping World or Walmart for a few dollars instead? Did they work as well as the McKesh convex?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> I"m in the process of buying a set of (pricey) McKesh mirrors. They want an additional $15 for each convex mirror. Has anybody try buying a set of convex from Camping World or Walmart for a few dollars instead? Did they work as well as the McKesh convex?
> [snapback]99984[/snapback]​


HI BaseCamp. Can't help you with the others, but our new McKesh mirrors just arrived. The convex mirrors aren't actually clipped on to the larger mirror - which, I think, is how the others attach. The McKesh convex mirrors are separately located on the arm. Haven't used them yet, but my guess is that this will allow separate positioning to improve our viewing pleasure. You're paying for the best - why cheap it out at the end?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I bought the convex mirrors and I'm guessing it was money well spent. I know I use them when changing lanes, as I can clearly see if anyone has slipped into my otherwise blind spot.

Hope this helps. BTW, you're going to love these mirrors!!


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

More than happy to buy them if they're not the same ones I can get for a couple of bucks. From looking at the pictures on their site, the convex mirrors look like they have a screw extending from the base and secured to the arm via screw and bracket. Those are the same one's I've seem elsewhere. I'm not thinking of the glue on type.

Just doing my homework before I buy.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BaseCamp said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> More than happy to buy them if they're not the same ones I can get for a couple of bucks. From looking at the pictures on their site, the convex mirrors look like they have a screw extending from the base and secured to the arm via screw and bracket. Those are the same one's I've seem elsewhere. I'm not thinking of the glue on type.
> 
> ...


...and this is, no doubt, THE best place to do one's homework! Sorry, I haven't seen any others that attach like the McKesh, only the ones that attach directly to the larger mirror. Maybe the less expensive ones you've seen are the same....if anyone here has used them, I'm sure they'll jump in. Happy shopping!


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Just got back from our first camping trip tonight. Our McKesh mirrors arrived just before we left last week and they great. The convex mirrors - while not a must - are certainly a great enhancement to have. ... and they don't cost that much more.

Doug


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We have the McKesh, but no convex mirrors, and I don't miss them. You can still use the permanent tv mirrors, and between the two I can see *everything* just fine.
Kevin P.


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Used our new McKesh last trip out and what a difference they made. I went with the convex on both sides and am really happy with them. Once they are set up correctly they really are rock solid. One complaint I had was a humming from the door strap at highway speed, called Hensley and they suggested twisting the strap one time inorder to break up the wind flow...it did the trick.

Feeling much safer now.

andy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I like mine too - added them on my last trip (actually at the CG). I can now see a lot better, and the convex's make changing lanes and turning sharp corners a lot more comfortable. The easy on/off is a plus, too - since our TV is also DW's daily driver.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

You guys have sold me on these. I was debating getting the factory upgraded tow mirrors, but those are $$$


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> You guys have sold me on these. I was debating getting the factory upgraded tow mirrors, but those are $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll be very happy with your decision.


----------

